# Looms for making prem baby hats



## purpleone

Please can anybody help me

Im wanting to make some tiny babies prem and baby hats with a loom
I bought a set of 4 looms but when i used the smallest one which is 18 pins there were to bigger holes in the hats 
I dont want big gaps in the the hat

Can u tell me what i can do
Or do i need a smaller loom with the pins closer together

I cant knit so thats y im trying this 4 charity


----------



## crafterwantabe

Use two or three strands of yarn...


----------



## purpleone

Thanks 4 helping me
As im new at this and have dyslexia please can u exaplain how this will make the gaps smaller

Do u no the smallest loom i could buy

I also tried a bigger loom and that went the same to

I bought a set of 4 it didnt tell me to use more than one wool


----------



## kathyc248

Yes, you need to double up your worsted or light yarn or use a bulky weight....(#5). Loomahat on you tube has very good videos for you to follow along.


----------



## purpleone

Thanks 4 ur reply
Im new at this and have dyslexia so i need all the help i can get

How can i make the knit smaller and not have bigger gaps


----------



## jinx

By using two or three strands of yarn you fill the holes. Bulky or chunky also fills the hole. One strand is too thin and leaves holes.


----------



## Buttons

If you are taking about 1 to 3 lb babies I use a KK flower loom. They have the Darices ones too but not sure if you have access to them or not. Otherwise I use the smallest loom. I wrap mine three times and pull the bottom two loops over the top loop. Then I wrap twice again so there are 3 loops and then take the bottom two loops and pull over the top loop. They come out quit nice.


----------



## diamondbelle

This is the flower loom, just a different brand. It's on Amazon UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boye-5000WW-Flower-Loom/dp/B005ZHFMSS/ref=sr_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1474590634&sr=1-4&keywords=flower+loom


----------



## Tricksieocat

I use the smaller flower loom also....it is the perfect size for the real small preemies.


----------



## susanmjackson

Yes, the flower loom is perfect for tiny hats.


----------



## Carol J.

Did you try the sock loom? It has smaller pins and a smaller circumference and is used with fine yarn.


----------



## deenashoemaker

I would you a sock loom.


----------



## shepherd

A woman who knits for preemies once told me that as to size - - from an egg to a grapefruit. I was always amazed by that An egg? I had 5 lb babies, but that is really small.


----------



## Byrney

You may find this useful:- http://www.thepreemieproject.com/volunteer/measurement_guide


----------



## deenashoemaker

we had a 1lb. 2oz. And 2 lb. 3oz.. I just knitted toes of socks and added a garter rib.


----------



## nitcronut

Try looming back and forth instead in the round and when you have the length you sew it together. That way you can make it as small as you want.


----------



## Byrney

deenashoemaker said:


> we had a 1lb. 2oz. And 2 lb. 3oz.. I just knitted toes of socks and added a garter rib.


What a brilliant idea. Clever lady.


----------



## ernai

The hats on the right are done on the blue loom (smallest of 4). If the baby's head is small it doesn't stretch for the holes to be large. It's a soft fit.


----------



## nubiesan

Hi, I was just referred to this board and have some questions.
When you use the flower loom, what kind of yarn do you use? Do you do an e-wrap?

With the larger looms, again, what kind of yarn and how many strands.

Thanks for your input.


----------

